# Medion Erazer Notebook - "SoftTouch" Eject ohne Funktion



## BigKid (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist hier ja ein anderer Medion User in der Lage eine Antwort zu geben, die der Medion Suppor nicht geben kann (oder will)...

Ich habe meinen Medion Erazer (781x mit gtx570) erstmal kräftig entrümpelt und einige Programme/Dienste entfernt oder deaktiviert.
Leider habe ich erst zu spät festgestellt, dass die Eject Taste dieser Leiste unter dem Bildschirm (dort ist auch WLAN, Lüfter Turbo etc.) nicht mehr tut...
Ich kann eine CD nur noch über den Windows-Datei-Explorer und dann Rechtsklick und Auswerfen ausfwerfen...
Die anderen "Tasten" dieser Leiste gehen aber noch (WLAN, BT, Lüfter Turbo).

Weiß eventuell jemand welcher Treiber, welches Programm oder welche Einstellung dazu benötigt wird ?
Wie kommen diese Befehle überhaupt von der Leiste "ins Windows" - gibt es da eventuell sogar die Möglichkeit sie anders zu belegen ?

Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar...
BigKid


----------



## Muetze (20. Januar 2012)

da du das genaue Modell nicht sagst kann ich dir nur sagen wie der Treiber heißt auf der medion homapge musste den dann selber finden 

heißen tut der so 
*System Control Manager Software*

Einfach noch nach den passenden Laptop suchen, den laden, installieren, dann sollte es wieder gehen


----------



## BigKid (20. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> da du das genaue Modell nicht sagst kann ich dir nur sagen wie der Treiber heißt auf der medion homapge musste den dann selber finden
> 
> heißen tut der so
> *System Control Manager Software*
> ...


 Super ! Da ich leider gerade den Laptop nicht zur Hand habe kann ich das nicht testen - aber es KLINGT nach genau dem was ich wissen wollte...
Also schonmal danke im voraus - ich werde da auch kurz Rückmeldung zu geben sobald ich es testen konnte.
Es ist übrigens ein X7815 - die Software habe ich auch schon gefunden...
Sollte das funktionieren fände ich das ziemlich blamabel für den Medion Support (nicht den hier im Forum, der hilft ja nur bei PCGH Medions)...

Frage am Rande:
Kennst du dich mit der Hardware gut aus ? Ich suche aktuell noch nach einer Möglichkeit 
- die Grafikkarte zu undervolten (Afterburner kanns nicht)
- Einfluss auf die Lüftersteuerung zu nehmen, die mir aggresiver scheint als nötig (Speedfan geht nicht)

Grüße
BigKid

UPDATE 16:00 Uhr: Software installiert - Eject geht wieder... 1000 Dank...
Der Medion Support sollte vor Scham im Boden versinken...


----------



## towelie2811 (21. Januar 2012)

Hallo

An einer Möglichkeit die Lüfter zu steuern wäre ich auch interessiert 😁


----------



## Muetze (21. Januar 2012)

Wenns geht, freut mich das immer, muss daheim mal schauen was ich da so im fundus hab

Allerdings sind die lüfter nicht immer grundlos aggressiv ändern auf eigene gefahr


----------



## otz (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem/gleichen PC. Habe auch den scmx Driver von der Medion Seite. Aber wie installiere ich den? Im Geräte-Manager finde ich dazu kein Gerät. (Nach Upgrade von W7 zu W10 habe ich so ziemlich die Driver aller Geräte aktualisiert)


----------



## otz (20. Juni 2017)

Habe  den SCM jetzt installiert(wenn man den Driver anklickt wird er entpackt und dort findet man dann ein SCM...exe). Aber das hat nichts gebracht. Von den Sensortasten funktioniert auch nicht "Display", aber Lüfter, Kamera und WLAN.


----------

